# new SPD shoes - Shimano XC70 or Shimano XC90



## KrzysztofMTB (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know the difference between xc70 and xc90 - I mean in terms of performance? The price is 1/4 difference - is it worth paying more? Will you feel the efficiency in xco/xcm races and trainings?

I measured a pair of xc90's - smurf skin color. 42 is kind of tight, 43 is a little larger - after heat moulding would a smaller size rather extend or will the larger shrink?


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

On average you'll be 0.3792 mph faster using the xc90...
Joking aside, you will not have better performance on the more expensive shoe. Buy the one that seems more comfortable and/or better made. Those factors being equal buy the cheaper shoe. I have used Shimano road shoes before and they are quite good. Better fit may be worth spending more for but when you get into the $300 range manufacturers claims will focus on stiffness and weight. Not worth spending extra for compared to a $200 shoe imho. I wouldn't buy new shoes that feel very tight and rely on them softening up. 

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrzysztofMTB (Sep 9, 2013)

The guy in the LBS claimrd that xc90 is 50% stiffer than xc70


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

KrzysztofMTB said:


> The guy in the LBS claimrd that xc90 is 50% stiffer than xc70


The question is, does the extra stiffness make a discernible difference? I very much doubt it for most riders and most situations. If the extra $$$ don't really matter to you then go for the fancier shoe. But I'd spend the extra $100 or so on something else. Good wool biking socks, great fitting gloves, a new helmet, extra comfortable shorts etc. Anything that makes you more comfortable on the bike will motivate you to bike more. The more you bike the better your performance. At least that's my logic.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

If the shoes do not fit like gloves (ie, great arch support) stiff soles won't do anything but hurt after a couple of hours.

Are they more efficient? Sure. Is that worth potential discomfort? Not to me.

That said, check the guarantee, I believe most, if not all, of Shimano's shoes come with a 'no-hassle' return policy through their customer service.


----------



## KrzysztofMTB (Sep 9, 2013)

The difference between xc90 & xc70 in my LBS is about 50$. Both the xc70 and xc90 are heat molded, I've already tried them on in 2 different rounds: after a long day at work and directly after 1.5 hour running training (feet are a little swollen). The xc90 fits well but I would prefer to have it 0,5 size smaller what is not available. I haven't seen the xc70 model yet, it will arrive in a few days but I get your point that it should fit like a glove. Both models have adjustable arch support what makes them comfy.
Regarding the no hassle return policy - sorry its heat molded. You buy it you're stuck with it. There are not to many reviews available - I guess its to new on the market.


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

The red sole part in the heel of my XC70 started falling off on the first ride.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

wschruba said:


> If the shoes do not fit like gloves (ie, great arch support) stiff soles won't do anything but hurt after a couple of hours.
> 
> Are they more efficient? Sure. Is that worth potential discomfort? Not to me.


I agree that fit is paramount but I've always found stiff soles to be much more comfortable than flexible ones, especially on longer rides.


----------



## KrzysztofMTB (Sep 9, 2013)

I decided to get the XC90. I used it for probably 2-3k km but I try to avoid running on rocks etc .It is a quite delicate shoe but so far it exceeded my expectations!


----------

